# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Sample RFP for a Data Warehouse Project

## Sandra_M

Does anyone have a sample RFP for a Data Warehousing project?

My manager hired an outside consultant to draw up a proposal for our company. But it is getting stuck in details and we are way behind schedule.

It will help me greatly if there is an outline of a DW RFP.

----------


## MAK

http://forums.databasejournal.com/s...&threadid=32221

----------

